# Suggestion required - Skilled migrant category



## yasser.azeem (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello,

I am considering immigration to New Zealand, I am 27 years old with 6 years experience as Software Engineer.
I read documents from official New Zealand immigration website and used their calculator to calculate my points. I got 125 points (I also don't have job offer at the moment) . 
Although minimum threshold to apply is 100 points but in recent months they are not selecting EOIs which meets this criteria i.e. 125 points or more. Selection is getting tougher day by day.
In 2012, Only in Feb and May, they selected EOIs which have points 125 or more. After 6 months, EOI will get expired from pool. 
Is it worthwhile for me to apply in Skilled Migrant Category ?


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

I would wait a bit and see if they draw any 125s without job offers before submitting your EOI. But there are no guarantees regardless: the next draw might go back up to 135 or 140. 


Good luck!


----------



## nedian2k (Aug 26, 2012)

I think you should apply as soon as possible because in the end of every Year they mostly reduce the points if you see the history of selections specially in Dec. Secondly it also depends how many EOIs are in the pool so can apply ...


----------

